# Pics of Grey & White tiel, what kind of mutation is Storm?



## Lovemybirdies (Jan 16, 2013)

I am hoping I am posting these correctly as this is the first attempt. Does anyone knows what type of mutation our grey and white tiel Storm is. At first I thought he/she was a white face, but now I am thinking this is incorrect and maybe heavy pied ... I just don't know?? Can someone tell me what they think .. Also wondering if you can visually sex this mutation?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Whiteface pied, I'd say.  How old is the bird? If s/he's already gone the first molt, I think you have a girl!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Whiteface Pied. You can't tell the gender of a pied bird from that photo. Anyone's guess.

If Storm has solid tail feathers (grey with no barring) then he is a boy, or a DNA test can confirm gender.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Storm*

Storm is a beautiful bird! Love the name, too!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Storm is a whiteface pied
The second one looks like he may be split to whiteface and the third is a normal grey
They are beautiful. Post pics of storms tail feathers(back)


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

whiteface pied, but i think he might also be split pearl. if he is split pearl, then he's a he. only males can be split pearl.
anyone else seeing ghost pearls?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have noticed them at first but I wasn't sure so I didn't say anything


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think i see faint ghost pearls myself, so there is the chance of being split pearl, which would be a male. how is storm's behaviour?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful 'tiels you have there, Storm is gorgeous!


----------



## Lovemybirdies (Jan 16, 2013)

Storm actually acts like a female. He/she has been in our house for about 6 weeks now and barely makes a peep, but will flock call once in a while. He/she is about 11 months old so I would say has gone through first moult already, and is pretty docile. We got him/her from a pet store where he spent most of his life ... imagine someone not wanting such a pretty bird?! My male grey Louie (in pic above) who already has a mate will go up to Storm with heart wings and lots of whistling, but I am not sure if this is mating attraction behavior or territorial behavior. Louie looks pretty aggressive when he is doing this, and Storm just tries to ignore him. So that has up stumped too, does Louie want to mate or is he saying "back off"?


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoy the picture of them all eating a sandwich:lol:


----------



## Lovemybirdies (Jan 16, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I thoroughly enjoy the picture of them all eating a sandwich:lol:



Thanks, just a typical breakfast at my place!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like a girl, honestly. I have a girl who is very quiet also, apart from the occasional flock call like you said. Also, she makes tiny 'peep' noises.


----------



## Lovemybirdies (Jan 16, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Sounds like a girl, honestly. I have a girl who is very quiet also, apart from the occasional flock call like you said. Also, she makes tiny 'peep' noises.


Hi CharVicki,
I think you are right. I am going with a she just by behaviour. She is the sweetest of all my tiels.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you take a picture of the back of her tail feathers


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds like a girl's personality but there are ghost pearls so... i'm going with boy. only males are split pearl and that bird definitely looks split pearl.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a male cockatiel named Wendy, not a whiteface but a dirty faced pied.
Wendy was thought to be female for years.. We found out that she..was a he.. when s'he moulted in a pearl tail feather and had no pearls..

S'he was quiet, barely making a peep and the boys sung to Wendy all day.. We had Wendy for YEARS until we found out she was male.. SO do be careful, the best way to tell is with a DNA test


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

I only have one question..

Did you make that sandwich for them or for you and they got to it first? CUTE

also on a side note..I'm pretty sure tomatoes are considered toxic to tiels 

Check out this lil article.. http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet3.html


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the stems and leaves of tomatoes are toxic, the fruit is generally okay.

http://birds.about.com/od/feeding/tp/poisonousfoods.htm



> 7. Tomato Leaves
> Tomatoes, like potatoes and other nightshades, have a tasty fruit that is fine when used as a treat for your bird. The stems, vines, and leaves, however, are highly toxic to your pet. Make sure that any time you offer your bird a tomato treat it has been properly cleaned and sliced, with the green parts removed, so that your bird will avoid exposure to any toxins.




cockatiel cottage is quite outdated with a lot of their information


----------

